# Going Troppo in the Top End



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Darwin and thereabouts is affectionately known in Australia as the Top End, like it's right up there at the top, northerly direction being top of Australia, the south the bottom, the west over there whilst the east is where it's all at for most and the centre is nowhere land, all that largely wide open flat space with a huge red rock sitting near the geographical centre of our country.

Back to Darwin which is well and truly considered as being in the tropics and to the extent that many of us living in more temperament climes hear of some living with continued tropical weather as having gone troppo, usually meaning their mental capacity has been somewhat affected,
Yes their own top end may have gone all mildewey and they do not know whether they are Arthur Martha Huey or Louie.

Man with chainsaw chases four people is one such example!

There are however a few good bits of news for those who may want to consider immigrating to the top end.
. It never gets cold!
. The beer tastes even better cold
. Crocs are not so much a myth but you'll not likely find them in your swimming pool too often
. The real Troppo types often get locked up, this one in fact handing himself in! - bonus that!
. There could be a few less now contemplating stealing your bike.

Best of all, if you have ever tried running with a chainsaw you might find it is difficult to keep up a good pace!

And for those now liking the sound of the place, it could be that Troppo comes about near the ned of the wet season, which just happens to be about now and that can be when the weather for the Top End is at its most testing - No more regular afternoon cooling showers.

This is a good time to schedule you holiday brak to down south to take in the Royal Sydney Easter Show, Anzac Day parades, legal two up games, Rugby and Aussie rules football blossoming into a new season etc.
And of course the leaves of Autumn for a change from all that green, green, green.

Suppose Iceland could near be considered the ultimate European top end too and look what's happening there - Strip clubs banned!


----------

